# They love the straw.



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They go crazy for the straw, i can barely get it in the run and coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to keep a bail of straw around for the birds. It was like Christmas when I would toss a flake in to each run. Makes for a good mulch over time too.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Your picture just reminded me of an ad I saw a couple days ago...someone listing a barred rock hen as a black Australorp lol


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Do they eat the straw or just play with it?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

sean said:


> Do they eat the straw or just play with it?


They like to scratch through it looking for wheat kernels.


----------

